# Stop off lacquer for anodisation



## Halfdaft (30/5/17)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but do any of you know where I can find stop off lacquer for anodisation. The smallest amount is 5l and Imore not going to be using even close to that amount.

Any help is appreciated!


----------

